# Goodbye old friend



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

A few months ago I sold my DeRosa Corum, full Record. New season has started and I was planning on buying a new bike for the year. There are quite a few nice bikes out there, but something about the beauty of my Derosa can't be found in these new machines.


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

*why on earth...*

would you sell the Corum? I built mine up towards the end of last season and have placed it in hibernation till the salt and sand is off the road this year. Its one of the greatest rides i've ever ridden!


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Heckyl? Jeckyl? Zaxxon? Jaxxon?

but seriously, that bike is gorgeous...


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

You're going to have to come up with something really special to improve on that ride. What are you replacing it with?

brewster


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

brewster said:


> You're going to have to come up with something really special to improve on that ride. What are you replacing it with?
> 
> brewster


Thought about Time VXR, Pinarello F4:13, Opera Canova or IBIS Silk Carbon. Haven't really settled on any of them yet.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

zaxxon said:


> A few months ago I sold my DeRosa Corum, full Record. New season has started and I was planning on buying a new bike for the year. There are quite a few nice bikes out there, but something about the beauty of my Derosa can't be found in these new machines.


merckx, pinarello, pegoretti. word.


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

*Not to rub it in*

but i just can't say enough about my corum. Built up with alloy chorus 10 speed, Deda bars and stem, FSA seatpost and SLK saddle... rides like a dream.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

jaxxon said:


> but i just can't say enough about my corum. Built up with alloy chorus 10 speed, Deda bars and stem, FSA seatpost and SLK saddle... rides like a dream.


I think it was one of the most supple bikes I've ridden. Your stoked.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Maybe this 2006*

NeoPrimato


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Jaxxon,

Is that a wood floor (nice one at that) in your garage or am I hallucinating(on the garage)? I really like the bike. Its not cheesed out in decals and appears to only say DeRosa once on each side. Thats the way they should be. What year is it? What kind of tubing? That looks like my style of ride. Thanks.


----------



## NM-NewRider (Mar 18, 2005)

No doubt, those are nice clean bikes, I love the lines. Reminds me of my ride, '96 trek 2200 3 tube carbon frame, built mine up with Carbon threadless front fork, still running 8 spd 105 components (pretty happy with them) I long for a newer, lighter, bike, but something about the lines on the new ones...are just...not the same. I plan to keep upgrading/riding mine for some time to come...hopefully I can someday afford to have a new bike, but I'll be keeping this one. Rides great too!


----------

